# btrslg: 20gL vert build



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello froggers,

Here is my 20 gallon long vertical build for a little in-wall bookshelf in my study.
Combo clay and rocky background, false bottom, vert conv.
I'll post some pretty self-explanatory pictures of what I have so far, plenty more to follow.

Materials so far:
20g. long
egg crate + zip ties (false bottom)
GE clear silicone (securing top edge on 'bottom' and assorted uses)
vert conv (screen frame corners, screen molding, screen spline, vinyl bumpers, screen clips)
3 cans Great Stuff - big gap filler for rocky foam structures
heavy duty timer, extension cord, hand mister
Exo Terra single hood with GE CFL 26w daylight 6500,
Dr. Elsey's Ultra Precious Cat litter, grout/behr concrete waterproofer

Here come the pics:

measuring








room shot








quick sketch








planning








fun with gs - cardboard and thick plastic bag (gs peeled right off when dry)








3 cans GS large gap








size comparison








sculpting some rocks
















a cool nights glow








watery first coat of unsanded grout








Applied second thicker coat of grout. I have some area dug out for potting some plants in the rocks.
















coat 3 + 4
















painted with acrylic








sneakpeek


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

OOh nice! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow. Very cool. I'm doin this!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good slug!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

very cool! cant wait to see it finished


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i love working with the grout and self leveling cement. its the best and is very strong and easy to work with. Looks really good so far cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Man, I wish I was artistic....

Looks great!


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, it is coming along. I sealed the rocks and am waiting two weeks for them to neutralize, then background goes in which will really kick off the build. Probably buying some supplies and finishing the false bottom and air vents next.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Picked up some supplies this weekend, testing out some Fittonia "Juanita" and Creeping Fig.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Where did you get the creeping fig like that? (potted)


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice, keep the pictures coming.
Brian


----------



## startjumpingship (Jan 19, 2010)

chinoanoah said:


> Where did you get the creeping fig like that? (potted)


I've seen it carried in the 3inch pots like that at Home Depot.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

chinoanoah said:


> Where did you get the creeping fig like that? (potted)


I picked it up at Lowes for $4. I'm actually nursing it back to life right now. That picture was right after I washed it up real nice and re-planted it. It has since wilted...


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Finally put the rocks up, next adventure...clay


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good I really like the way those rocks look like cliff edges or something, it reminds me of a zen garden or something


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good...nice placement of the rocks


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

your rocks look kinda like the floating mountains in avatar.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

myersboy6 said:


> your rocks look kinda like the floating mountains in avatar.


I don't think I got any direct inspiration from the movie, but I do want my own flying dragon equipped with hair/tentacle hookup...

Hopefully they won't be floating for long, I need to get that clay mix in soon! Here is the aquascaped version (obviously not mine and don't have credit to give, but enjoy)


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Love how ur doing the viv and love a tall viv and great ideah how u put it in the wall, very nice. Your giveing me ideas lol, great pics


----------



## LandonL (Jan 5, 2011)

What kind of acrylic paint did you use? How many different colors?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

This is pretty darn awesome so far honestly 
Will be following


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

cant wait to see how this turns out.
ADAM


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

LandonL said:


> What kind of acrylic paint did you use? How many different colors?


I used regular acrylic paint (cheap craft store starter pack) non-leaded, non-toxic. I built up the color with three different shades of brown.

Currently, the silicone is drying on the vert conversion and I have the clay mix ready to go. Pictures very soon.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Used nylon tulle, 2-ply








Notched out living hinge so the glass sits flush with black tank molding.
I picked it up at the local fish store, very sturdy, for 1/8" glass.








Tasty Brownie Bites...kitty clay and peat moss.


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

looks great wish i hade time for that


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Underside of vent.
Small sliver of glass sits nice and flush with the lid rim so glass door has no gap.








Clay applied, went very well, used all the clay I prepared.
Small pool on bottom left.
Experimenting with the Beaked Moss, seeing if it gets revived.
Substrate and plants next.








Full Tank Shot, from where I'm sitting right now, not too shabby.
Door works great, and humidity is at 99%.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

awful, start over j/k i really like this concept. the strong rock influence, and modernist look are really different than the normal driftwood/roots look. great job and keep up with the posting!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

butterslug said:


> Tasty Brownie Bites...kitty clay and peat moss.


Oh man...now I want some brownies!
Lookin good!
Doug


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It's looking great so far! Where are you gonna be getting your frogs from?


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

did you say what you were going to use for light? did you do a drip wall to fall down into the pool, or will it just fill when the water accumulates?
ADAM


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

addam4208283 said:


> did you say what you were going to use for light? did you do a drip wall to fall down into the pool, or will it just fill when the water accumulates?
> ADAM


Right now its a single 26w 6500 daylight CFL, water will just accumulate.


----------



## LandonL (Jan 5, 2011)

How did you cure the grout? Did you soak in a vinegar bath for a while?


----------



## ChucksNutz (Jan 16, 2011)

This is an amazing idea; I love the idea/style you've added not only with the rocks, but the whole DIY and the 20H vertical is a sweet look. I look forward to seeing the fruits of your labor.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

LandonL said:


> How did you cure the grout? Did you soak in a vinegar bath for a while?


I used Behr Concrete & Masonry Waterproofer. Applied after painting. Left to cure for 2 weeks, cures non-toxic, sprayed down with water for a while.


-Thanks for the comments guys. I'm really enjoying this huge experiment turned addictive hobby. Can't wait to get some plants, let alone frogs!


----------



## kain101 (Jan 16, 2011)

nice set up, I am looking forward to updates... 

what part of NJ are you in i am near AC


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Small update, received some nice plants in the mail today. They look awesome and big thanks to Mike at NE Herp. I now have Columnea 'carnival', Selaginella 'frosty fern', and Peperomia 'japonica' 

FTS (testing out new camera phone)








don't worry, I have much more leaf litter to add

Carnival, can't wait to see some more color









Some frosty, hair cap moss, and something else I added.
Can anyone ID the little 5-leaf one. Was growing with the hair cap.









Let's see how this goes, I'm thinking neos are next...


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

looks awesome! once you get some green growin on the clay it will look even better. keep us updated


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Ryan

The mystery plant is Cinquefoil (Potentilla spp.), a common weed...
Any concern in the viv with this one?


----------



## superfly (Feb 14, 2011)

This is my first post on this forum, I have been only browsing getting ideas and such, but that weed you have, take it out asap. It looks exactly like this one kind we have in north Florida, that eventually gets sharp thorns and takes over EVERYTHING and is extremely hard to kill. Get rid of it before it constricts and kills all of your other plants and hurts your frogs.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks superfly, I removed that potentilla, I just needed something green in there at the time. All is well


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

btrslg I looove your tank! Please keep us updated with pics as it grows in


----------



## superfly (Feb 14, 2011)

Good to hear! This is truly an amazing idea and you inspired me to try a similar approach with my crested gecko in a 3 ft neodesha. I have various grouted "cliffs" and in between them will be great stuff with coco fiber. I am using an ACE waterproofer as ACE is closer than home depot. I hope it works. I was curious how you got your grout to not crack as it dries?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

This looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Great rockwork!


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

superfly said:


> I was curious how you got your grout to not crack as it dries?


I used 4-5 very thin coats of grout, increased thickness as I went but kept it very thin.

Smallest Update Ever! -
Something popped out of the clay, my best guess is sphagnum, guess I'll have to wait and see...any thoughts?


----------



## superfly (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll try that then thank you!!! I have no clue what that could be. Time will tell though so keep us updated!


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Another small update...
some green growth growing on the north side of the clay and small sprig of mysterious-ness (picture at night, closed up a bit)
Next update: neoreglias


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

New neoregelias: 'Java Plum' - 'Ariel' - 'Fireball' x ampullacea - 'Sara Head' - 'Bloodshot Eyes'- Burgandy w/ spots


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Everything is growing well and broms starting to put out roots. (expand full pic)


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking great bro....How you been? Haven't seen you around much.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

It's taking over, no clue what it is.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Very interesting build! Love the rocks.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! The only thing that grew off of my clay was this gross brown crap (probably just the biofilm).


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's pretty sweet lookin!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

the tanks is looking great. do you have a shot of the whole tank?
ADAM


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone, here is a quick fts


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Just a quick update, good growth, no inhabitants yet...


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

butterslug said:


> Just a quick update, good growth, no inhabitants yet...


Nice tank! I'm going to turn my trash can 20l into a vert too, soon. You figured what that odd plant growing is? Also is that green stuff sphagnum moss? Haven't had any growth on my clay before lol. Is there anything to help with pressure points like some styro or cork underneath? I'm really curious. Also, is your lighting bringing out good colors? It's hard to tell from the pics. I have 2 13w. fluorescent that can go in my fixture (compacts) or should I try my luck at an led system? Thanks!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

are you still only using the single 26w 6500 daylight CFL to light the tank?
it has grown in really nice.
ADAM


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

johnyrocks said:


> You figured what that odd plant growing is?
> Also is that green stuff sphagnum moss?
> Is there anything to help with pressure points like some styro or cork underneath?
> Also, is your lighting bringing out good colors?





addam4208283 said:


> are you still only using the single 26w 6500 daylight CFL to light the tank?
> it has grown in really nice.
> ADAM


Thanks guys,
I took out the random growth, it was fun until it started taking over.
Not sure why my clay turned green, but I can't complain. There was sphag in my clay mix.
Just the clay mix on the glass, I need to add some more and do some patchwork. Starting to crack by the top, as that dries out faster.

--I am lighting with two 26w 6500 Daylight CFLs. About 3" above top tank glass, which is about 32" from base. All broms and plants have kept their original color and continue to grow well. I'm sure the would darken up if I had better lighting.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

sweet tank! you did a great job with your vert conversion! can you describe in more detail how you did it and with what supplies? I would love to make one like yours!


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

My clay background was pretty dried out and cracked at the top so I took all that down and cleaned up. I still don't have any frogs in here yet, so I don't end up misting it as much as I should. I now have some glass areas at the top where I can put some film canisters and new therm/hum.
>click to expand


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

looking good


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

I received two varaderos from Azurel today!
THANK YOU

Two quick photos of them hanging in the qt.
They ate a bunch and this guy started calling. 
I think his head looks like its on fire.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

cute frogs and nice viv! i love varaderos.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

nice looking tank and frogs!

keep us updated


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

You beat me to the varaderos! NOOOOO!


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, that's it. I've been trying to decide and you've done it for me! I'm going with a 20L for my next tank....and it will be my first vert!
Love what you've done!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

itsott said:


> You beat me to the varaderos! NOOOOO!


In due time bro......They say good things happen to who wait......Not sure who "they" are though.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

clwatkins10 said:


> Updates?


Update:









Bittersweet, but I'm back at the beginning and going in a different direction.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

No what I expected on an update... Sorry to see your back to square one....

Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

:O I just died a little on the inside.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been slowly working on this now, going the paludarium with waterfall route. Using a Rio+ 400 powerhead to pump water up to the top right of the tank, into a driftwood "bowl" and then back down to the bottom. Bottom water area will be grouted and sealed. Top portion will have cork bark and tree fern substrate background.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

I applied the first layer of Charcoal colored grout.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

First time seeing this! Love the old...looking forward to the new! Subscribed!

-Chris


----------



## pooky125 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Quick sketch? pretty good quick sketch?!nice tanks


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Resurrection::










This has been sitting around for far too long. Future paludarium. Viv planted top, planted subtropical freshwater bottom.

Current plant and inhabitant list undecided but construction picking back up.
Right now thinking just some small fish/inverts.

I haven't measured exact gallons, but I'm thinking somewhere around 8g for water. I'll have a submersed filter/waterfall. 

Driftwood/corkbark/coco bg up top.

Next steps are top portion background.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Update? Hopefully not stripped clean again. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it this time.


----------



## garciasgirl11 (Aug 13, 2014)

butterslug said:


> I used 4-5 very thin coats of grout, increased thickness as I went but kept it very thin.
> 
> Smallest Update Ever! -
> Something popped out of the clay, my best guess is sphagnum, guess I'll have to wait and see...any thoughts?


Can you post a picture of the grout you used? Im doing a little of the same approach but im just doing temple bricks and was wondering if you can tell me about the grout, thank you


----------

